# Divinity 2 Spieler da?



## marion9394 (11. August 2009)

Hoi zusammen!

ist jemand da der auch divinity 2 spielt?
mal doof gefragt - stell ich mich nur sau doof an oder ist das spiel ganz schön knackig?
bin jetzt stufe 7 habe in dem "anfangsland" (um das dorf herum) soweit alle aufgaben gemacht und nun steh ich da, wenn ich richtung nächstes land gehe (dort wo ich zum drachenritter gemacht wurde) steht mir der troll im weg, und zu louvis turm komm ich erst gar nicht da da zu viele skelette sind... 

im moment lauf ich sterbe lade und renn wieder weg... hm wo ist denn das nächste freundliche dorf? wo kann ich mit stufe 7 hin? 2 skelette stufe 8 überleb ich einfach nicht :-(

frustriert mich grad - mag wie in oblivion auf noob umstellen können )

Gruß Marion


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. August 2009)

Hi

Also ich habs immer so gemacht, dass ich einen Mob mit Bogen/Zauber zu mir gelockt habe und sobald es mehr werden musst du abhauen.
Ansonsten versuchen einen Gegner so schnell wie möglich zu erledigen und dann zu verschwinden und immer so weiter.
Notfalls kannst du auch mit einem Programm deinen Char um 1-2 level erhöhen, wenn du so überhaupt keinen Spass mehr hast.


----------



## Pente (11. August 2009)

Level 7 ist auch noch arg niedrig. Ich meine ich war 9 rum als ich zum Ort kam als ich vom Drachentöter zum Drachenritter wurde. Hast du wirklich alle Quests gemacht?

In der Taverne gibt's ja ein paar und auch beim Schweinebauer gibt's versteckte Quests. Beim Schweinebauer im Keller ist sein Tagebuch in dem steht, dass er ein Mörder ist. Wenn man diese Info im Dorf dann abgibt wird er verhaftet. Der Müller im Dorf beispielsweise wird von einer Attentäterin aufgesucht, diese Questreihe bringt auch nochmal ganz gut Erfahrung.

Für den Troll selbst war ich auch noch zu niedrig, den hab ich gekited und zwar genau an dem Punkt wo ich zum Drachenritter wurde. Ich hab das unwegsame Gelände und die kleinen Pathing-Schwierigkeiten des Trolls dann genutzt um ihn zur Strecke zu bringen.


----------



## marion9394 (12. August 2009)

Ah ok super! Danke euch schonmal!

Stimmt die versteckten Quests hatte ich noch nicht, ... glaube aber das ich in den keller noch nicht konnte weil da verschlossen war... nochmal ausprobieren - habe ein pünktchen in knacken gesteckt!;D

Habe jetzt 2 von den Wanted-Quests gemacht, einen (den Räuber dessen ring gebraucht wird) nur mit viel Glück und vieeeeel wegrennen (eigentlich nur flüchten^^) Bin wagemütig in die Falltüre gehopst als ich vor Skeletten geflüchtet bin... ;P

Hm Der Troll wird wohl der Mob für den Herrn im Gasthaus sein der so mit dem Schwein geprahlt hat?

Die mit dem Nekromanten hatte ich noch gefunden, wobei da auch iwie nix passiert... muss ich da noch mehr körperteile sammeln?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Knallfix (12. August 2009)

ja, die balance ist etwas seltsam im ansonsten echt spaßigen devinity 2 :=
vor dem troll, glaube war rechts hinter dem fluß,  gibts es noch lvl 8 goblingruppen, die zwar auch stark sind, sich aber einzeln pullen lassen.
und in jede ecke kriechen, stehen fast überall leute mit quests rum.
im letzten drittel dann brauchte ich nur mit dem finger schnippen und die gegner fallen um, bis man dann zum endkampf kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.larian.com/forums/ findest du noch tipps


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Die mit dem Nekromanten hatte ich noch gefunden, wobei da auch iwie nix passiert... muss ich da noch mehr körperteile sammeln?



_Der baut dir solange keine Kreatur bis du den Ort gefunden hast wo seine "Monster" hingeflüchtet sein , das dauert aber ne weile bis du die findest..

Eine sehr schöne Quest wo es einiges an XP gibt ist ziemlich versteckt , ich weiss nicht ob du sie schon gefunden hast? Ich schreibs jetzt mal ungespoilert hier rein : 

Du findest unten in dem kleinen Bauerndorf in einem Haus (gleich das große Links) auf einem Balken (wie hier auf dem Bild zu sehen) einen Schlüssel mit dem du in den Keller gelangst.

Schlüssel : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Tage)Buch :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Buch musst du dann lesen und dort findest du einen interessanten Eintrag wodurch du erfährst das der Bauer draussen jemanden umgebracht hat - wenn du ihn damit konfrontierst kannst du ihm entweder helfen , ihn "erpressen" oder ihn umbringen. 

Ich habe ihn umgebracht und ne Halskette erhalten die ich noch ziemlich lange an hatte..was du nun mit ihm machst sei dir überlassen :]
_


----------



## Pente (12. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hm Der Troll wird wohl der Mob für den Herrn im Gasthaus sein der so mit dem Schwein geprahlt hat?


Der Mob für den im Gasthaus kommt erst sehr viel später. Der wird an so einem komischen Steinbogen von einem NPC beschworen der von dir ein Buch übersetzt haben möchte.



marion9394 schrieb:


> Die mit dem Nekromanten hatte ich noch gefunden, wobei da auch iwie nix passiert... muss ich da noch mehr körperteile sammeln?


Sobald der Nekromant von dir sämtliche Körperteile hat setzt er dir ein Pet zusammen das du im Kampf rufen kannst und welches für dich kämpft. Sehr praktisch und oft mega hilfreich :-)

Btw.: super schönes Spiel. Hat mir echt sehr viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2009)

_Aber ruhig ein paar Meter neben dem Pet laufen sonst pinkelt es dich vllt mal an..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## marion9394 (12. August 2009)

> Aber ruhig ein paar Meter neben dem Pet laufen sonst pinkelt es dich vllt mal an..


oO 


Bis jetzt bin ich auch noch gut begeistert davon, aber dtp hat mich auch noch selten enttäuscht ;D 

endlich wieder was wo ich jeden abend gechillt vor mich hinspielen kann!! noch ein bisschen weniger sterben und dann ist es mein next oblivion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: vorallem bin ich gespannt nach dem patch wie es jetzt läuft... ^^ buggy fand ich es eigentlich gar nicht - lief bei mir auf höchster qualli, ob da jetzt noch was geht? ;D


----------



## Pente (12. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> oO
> 
> 
> Bis jetzt bin ich auch noch gut begeistert davon, aber dtp hat mich auch noch selten enttäuscht ;D
> ...


Wenn dir solche Spiele gefallen solltest du "Risen" und "Dragon Age: Origins" auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten. Neben Divinity 2 haben die auf der RPC ein wirklich sehr schönes Bild abgegeben. Sind so meine persönlichen drei Top Titel des Jahres. Mal sehn ob Risen und Dragon Age: Origins dann auch wirklich halten was sie versprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2009)

_Die Quest die ich oben angesprochen hab ist wirklich ziemlich cool - aber da könnte ich noch einige weitere aufzählen , ich persönlich finde es aber auch top! :-)_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. August 2009)

Jo Divinity ist echt ein spitzen Game aber das Ende finde ich einfach extrem schwach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (12. August 2009)

ich hänge momentan ein bisschen ich bin jetzt lvl 21 und komme vom Drachenturm muss ich in die höhle da rein wo die ganzen 23er viecher sind bin mir da net ganz sicher :7

Aber jo das Spiel ist wirklich toll besonders wenn man den Turm bekommt, aber ich fand Divine Divinity geiler muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2009)

Im Spoiler steht eine Frage über das Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Vorsicht und am besten nur gucken, wenn ihr es durchgespielt habt.




Spoiler



Finde nur ich das Ende totalen Murks? Also dass Damian mit seiner Tussi abzieht und das Land verwüstet?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Im Spoiler steht eine Frage über das Ende.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Jo Divinity ist echt ein spitzen Game aber das Ende finde ich einfach extrem schwach... sad.gif


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aaah, übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

